# Problema horizontal TV Philips 21PT5425/77 chasis TCI-A105D



## inti (Ene 25, 2012)

Colegas me entro a taller este philips con el capacitor C2424 incendiado, y el BUT11APX en corto, probé el flyback y estaba malo,lo remplace, también el BUT11APX y mire el circuito en el manual de servicio que descargue de este sitio (PHILIPS 14PT3131 14PT4131 20PT3331 20PT4331 chassis L03.1L). En este manual figura en el circuito que C2424 es de 820nF 2kV y en el cuadro del costado y en el numero de parte figura de 1nF 2kV. Le puse de 1nF y me quemo el transistor horizontal casi instantáneamente, le puse de 820nF y me lo quemo el mismo transistor, luego de unos minutos de estar encendido aparentemente en buen funcionamiento. Lo que note es que lo calentó. Mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿De que valor es ese capasitor? ¿Por que se quemo el transistor horizontal con el de 820nF?. Gracias por su ayuda.... 
Adjunto manual de servicio y esquema.... 





http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/4972/philipsy.jpg 
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9812/sinttulohp.jpg 

Aclaro : Los diodos 6421 y 6421 solo hay uno no dos como muestra el circuito, y el capasitor 2423 dice MPPS 752J 1600V (Por lo que parece de 7500nF Tampoco coincidiría con el circuito) 
Agradecería si alguien me echa una mano...


----------



## masaru (Ene 27, 2012)

Hola , no se si es un error de escritura o interpretacion de los codigos 

El capa que mencionas como 2424 que fisicamente es como una aspirina de color celeste es de 820 pF por 2kv o sea 2000 volts y en el recuadro puede decir 1 nF 2kv que depende de la versión y no afecta como para quemar el 
Tr horizontal.

 El otro capa 2423 es de 7500 pF o 7,5 nF por 1600 v es importante, ya que podés variar el ancho. Si le ponés 7500 nF o 7,5 uF  varias tanto la sintonia de la etapa que seguramente, el Tr se quema.


----------



## inti (Ene 27, 2012)

masaru dijo:


> Hola , no se si es un error de escritura o interpretacion de los codigos
> 
> El capa que mencionas como 2424 que fisicamente es como una aspirina de color celeste es de 820 pF por 2kv o sea 2000 volts y en el recuadro puede decir 1 nF 2kv que depende de la versión y no afecta como para quemar el
> Tr horizontal.
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta, en este momento el transistor horizontal se quema a penas enciendo el TV, desde la ultima vez que lo quemo, que duro un rato. Se cambio el flyback, C2424 por uno de 820pF. El diodo 6422 no esta en la placa solo el 6421, las  R3422, R3426 también fueron cambiadas, que se te ocurre que pueda ser? para quemar el Tr automáticamente..??


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ene 27, 2012)

verifica + b, prueba con la lampara serie antes que se dañe otra etapa.


----------



## inti (Ene 27, 2012)

eLBARDOS dijo:


> verifica + b, prueba con la lampara serie antes que se dañe otra etapa.



Gracias por tu atención, te cuento el +B es de 116,9V con la lampara, supongo que al encender se estabilizara en los 94,4 que tendría que tener, puede ser eso asi? La tensión de fuente es estable. Hice la prueba con 110V (de alimentación en vez de 220V)y se sigue quemando al instante....Cosa rara....


----------



## masaru (Ene 30, 2012)

Para ese modelo el +B es de 118v. Asi que debe estar bien , para chequear la fuente colocaste la lámpara en el pin 2 de Fly back ? desconectando el Tr H. 
Otra cosa ; hay muchos But 11 af truchos , Tratá de conseguir el Bu 1508 Af o Df ; es lo mismo.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ene 30, 2012)

inti saludos, cambia tambien El otro capa 2423 es de 7500 pF o 7,5 nF por 1600 v asi mismo verifica bien diodos y resistencias asociados al circuito, pero es recomendable que cambies esos dos capacitores asociados al horizontal.



Suerte


----------



## inti (Ene 31, 2012)

masaru dijo:


> Para ese modelo el +B es de 118v. Asi que debe estar bien , para chequear la fuente colocaste la lámpara en el pin 2 de Fly back ? desconectando el Tr H.
> Otra cosa ; hay muchos But 11 af truchos , Tratá de conseguir el Bu 1508 Af o Df ; es lo mismo.



Si , lo hice, la fuente esta trabajando bien.... 117v estables en el TRH



EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> inti saludos, cambia tambien El otro capa 2423 es de 7500 pF o 7,5 nF por 1600 v asi mismo verifica bien diodos y resistencias asociados al circuito, pero es recomendable que cambies esos dos capacitores asociados al horizontal.
> 
> 
> 
> Suerte



Gracias, ya fueron remplazados ambos y no veo nada mas que este malo ni resistencias ni diodos.....


----------



## inti (Feb 1, 2012)

masaru dijo:


> Para ese modelo el +B es de 118v. Asi que debe estar bien , para chequear la fuente colocaste la lámpara en el pin 2 de Fly back ? desconectando el Tr H.
> Otra cosa ; hay muchos But 11 af truchos , Tratá de conseguir el Bu 1508 Af o Df ; es lo mismo.



GRACIAS....!!! a todos, Tema solucionado, el TRH  es el BUT11APX 1200 y no se consigue te dan el BUTAPX que se quema al instante, le puse un BU508A y buala....
ahora el problema que tengo es que tengo que entrar al modo servicio para ajustar el alto y el ancho ya que ne quedo grande la imagen.....
Gracias nuevamente a todos...


----------



## flacojuan (Feb 2, 2012)

muy bien por tu experiencia... por ello siempre (si trabajas en reparaciones continuamente) tratar de usar uno o dos transistores de salida horizontal para todos los TV, por que en ese caso sabras que funciona perfectamente un modelo especifico. y perfectamente lo podrias hecer con transistores de potencia.....


----------

